# Roasted mushrooms



## chefcomesback (Sep 23, 2016)

For last 2 years roasted mushrooms became a staple in my beef dishes , I have been using King brown or baby King Browns for this application however sliced and scores King Browns give better presentation.
When roasted with nob of butter to until almost dry the taste resembles to roast beef and elevates the taste of beef in my opinion 
https://instagram.com/p/BJKqcHRhQGg/
This is how I cut them 

Then some butter .... Remember butter makes it better 





It goes into 400f oven until it's golden brown and delicious ... The difference between "just bit more to crisp up " and "oh dear , I have caramelised the heck out of it " is only few seconds , so close monitor when almost done 




I usually take it bit further than this , I hope this gives some inspiration to you


----------



## panda (Sep 23, 2016)

add shallot garlic bay leaf and thyme or rosemary


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 23, 2016)

panda said:


> add shallot garlic bay leaf and thyme or rosemary



There is no liquid in this , just butter , by the mushrooms cook anything you listed would burn


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 23, 2016)

Reminds me of foie gras. I think I'm going to try this, I like how you scored it, many places would skip that.


----------



## Mute-on (Sep 24, 2016)

My favourite combination, Mert. Beef and mushroom. YUM!!!:hungry::hungry:

Your Gyuto sitting to the left of the cast iron pan is a little intimidating, though 

Cheers

J


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm envious, bring on the umami!


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 24, 2016)

Mute-on said:


> My favourite combination, Mert. Beef and mushroom. YUM!!!:hungry::hungry:
> 
> Your Gyuto sitting to the left of the cast iron pan is a little intimidating, though
> 
> ...



It's the 280mm workhorse gyuto I made for myself , it's a big bad boy !![emoji12]


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 24, 2016)

LostHighway said:


> I'm envious, bring on the umami!



That's the exact point of treating them this way , they contain some natural occurring msg s and it brings the "umami in your face " effect


----------



## mise_en_place (Sep 24, 2016)

Very cool, Mert. I think it would make for interesting textural contrast between say a braised piece of beef and the mushroom's steak-like texture.


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 24, 2016)

Here is some more info on the King Brown mushrooms, seems they are a new species cultivated in Australia, go figure:laugh:. http://www.mushroomchef.com.au/mushroom-varieties/king-brown/


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Sep 24, 2016)

Recently found out that most mixed-veg dishes that are mushroom-friendly... get even better if you roast the mushrooms whole, on skewers, in the oven and add them in the end. For a dish like a thai curry, marinate the skewers in the gravy before they go to roast...


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 25, 2016)

mise_en_place said:


> Very cool, Mert. I think it would make for interesting textural contrast between say a braised piece of beef and the mushroom's steak-like texture.



It would , just gotta make sure it is not in direct contact with the juices , it will go from crisp to soggy in no time


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 25, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> Here is some more info on the King Brown mushrooms, seems they are a new species cultivated in Australia, go figure:laugh:. http://www.mushroomchef.com.au/mushroom-varieties/king-brown/



Bill ,
Believe it or not the mushrooms I use in Australia are the same ones and even same brand I used in USA , they are mostly from S. Korea


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 25, 2016)

I've never seen them before, I will have to be on the lookout, maybe the local Vietnamese grocery stores will have them.


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 25, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> I've never seen them before, I will have to be on the lookout, maybe the local Vietnamese grocery stores will have them.



They might ; other than King Browns I use honjimeshi , enoki, oyster and shiitake mushrooms which all come from S.korea with the exception of shiitakes which usually come from China


----------



## BlueSteel (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks for the idea - did these last night just as described and they came out perfect! Really delicious concentrated flavor, and nice texture too.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 26, 2016)

chefcomesback said:


> That's the exact point of treating them this way , they contain some natural occurring msg s and it brings the "umami in your face " effect



glutamates. i think


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 26, 2016)

BlueSteel said:


> Thanks for the idea - did these last night just as described and they came out perfect! Really delicious concentrated flavor, and nice texture too.
> 
> Cheers,
> Blair



I am glad it worked for you


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 26, 2016)

boomchakabowwow said:


> glutamates. i think



Yes it is , if you look at the foundation of many influential cuisines around the world you will see many of the basics containing glutamates
Parmesan rind , soy, tomato paste , veal stock etc


----------



## jklip13 (Sep 27, 2016)

We must not forget glutamic acid is only one of a few that give the taste of savory, umami. Inosinic and guanylic acid are the other 2 (that I know of). Mushrooms have guanylic acid not glutamic just to clarify. These 3 salts: glutamate, inosinate and guanylate work synergistically to boost umami sensation on our tongues.


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 27, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> We must not forget glutamic acid is only one of a few that give the taste of savory, umami. Inosinic and guanylic acid are the other 2 (that I know of). Mushrooms have guanylic acid not glutamic just to clarify. These 3 salts: glutamate, inosinate and guanylate work synergistically to boost umami sensation on our tongues.



Thanks for the clarification Jon , I knew it gave the umami sensation but through different acid


----------



## Artichoke (Sep 27, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> We must not forget glutamic acid is only one of a few that give the taste of savory, umami. Inosinic and guanylic acid are the other 2 (that I know of). Mushrooms have guanylic acid not glutamic just to clarify. These 3 salts: glutamate, inosinate and guanylate work synergistically to boost umami sensation on our tongues.



I find this very interesting as I suffer nasty migraine headaches - MSG and aged cheeses seem to be some of the worst trigger foods for me.


----------



## jklip13 (Sep 27, 2016)

If it's really the glutamic acid, I think you may be the first ever case of an allergy. It is a building block of protein that our bodies are made out of


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 27, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> If it's really the glutamic acid, I think you may be the first ever case of an allergy. It is a building block of protein that our bodies are made out of



Thanks JKlip, it had to be said.


----------



## Artichoke (Sep 27, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> If it's really the glutamic acid, I think you may be the first ever case of an allergy. It is a building block of protein that our bodies are made out of



Allergy? Who said allergy?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks chef for mushroom dish. This is so simple but like it , Salt & pepper pork chops on the bone toss onions & Crimini Brown mushrooms in the pan. Plate the pork topped off with the onions & mushrooms.


----------



## ManofTaste (Oct 9, 2016)

I sometimes oven roast oyster king mushroom slices brushed with olive oil until they are crispy. They end up tasting vaguely of bacon -- but vegan, not that there's anything wrong that that! 

A few months ago, I made a white cauliflower soup, spooned it into shallow bowls, plopped a sous-vide egg yolk in it, and served mushroom "bacon" on the side. We started the meal with breakfast... :hungry3:


----------



## cheflife15 (Oct 12, 2016)

looks delicious.


----------



## mier999 (Nov 4, 2016)

chefcomesback said:


> For last 2 years roasted mushrooms became a staple in my beef dishes , I have been using King brown or baby King Browns for this application however sliced and scores King Browns give better presentation.
> When roasted with nob of butter to until almost dry the taste resembles to roast beef and elevates the taste of beef in my opinion
> https://instagram.com/p/BJKqcHRhQGg/
> This is how I cut them
> ...



That looks so yummmmm :drool: :hungry: :hungry: 

Even I wanna give a shot to it. I was wondering how would it taste if we additionally include licorice root and lemon peel in the ingredients list of herbs and spice. Would it taste bad? I think duo spices would compliment a lot.


----------

